
Working extra hours = extra pay, effective Dec. 1 - Animats
https://www.dol.gov/featured/overtime
======
Animats
Effective December 1, 2016, the US salary threshold for overtime goes up from
from $455/week to $913 ($47,476 per year). If you make less than that and work
more than 40 hours per week, you have to be paid overtime, at time and a half.
This applies to 4.2 million US workers.

The salary threshold hadn't been updated in a generation, which is why
overtime went away. Now, it's back.

